# 20% OFF EVERYTHING ON OUR WEBSITE



## Vaperite South Africa (2/9/16)

Use coupon code: *20020916*

Apply the coupon on the "CART" page after completing your basket

Expires at midnight on Sunday, 4 September​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (2/9/16)

Oh dear! My poor bank account! Thanks @Vaperite South Africa !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/9/16)

43 online sales yesterday and still rolling in. Thanks all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/9/16)

And still going strong. Hope all you online shoppers are getting the products you want at prices you won't see for a very long time!


----------



## Stephen (4/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And still going strong. Hope all you online shoppers are getting the products you want at prices you won't see for a very long time!


Do you guys have a collection option when purchasing online


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/9/16)

You would need to pay by EFT and send a courier to our warehouse or collect yourself from our warehouse. The warehouse is in Sandton. If collecting yourself you would then deduct the R75 delivery fee and pay the balance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mtoefy (4/9/16)

I place my order in Friday order number 4481 sent proof of payment. But havent received any confirmation that payment reflects and wen i can expect the order please advise thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/9/16)

Mtoefy said:


> I place my order in Friday order number 4481 sent proof of payment. But havent received any confirmation that payment reflects and wen i can expect the order please advise thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We only process orders Monday to Friday as they are dispatched from our warehouse. You will be contacted if there are any issues with the payment otherwise the next email you receive will be the tracking number for the courier


----------



## Mtoefy (4/9/16)

Okay cool thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (4/9/16)

I sent an email on Friday evening about this. I want to add something on an existing order, is this possible?

I don't know if it is meant to be like this or not, but I viewed certain things by clicking the category expecting all items in that category. To filter the results I would need to choose a sub-category. But the category is only displaying selected items and not everything in that category. So for example if I click on ACCESSORIES it doesn't display SS wire. To see SS wire I have to be in the sub-category WIRES.


----------



## M5000 (5/9/16)

@Vaperite South Africa No reply to email or this message? Kindly assist..Submited query before end time..


----------

